# Case IH 9390 Transmission Problems



## raider01 (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a 9390 with 12-speed power shift transmission that has quit pulling in gears 1, 4, 7, & 10. All other gears work fine. Does anyone know what the problem might be?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like one of the clutch packs in the fuji tech transmission has developed a fault. 
You need to do a full transmission diagnostic with the pressure gauges!!


----------

